# 3yr old fullblood dappled buck, VS other young buck



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is a black and white buck! 3yrs old, teats are 1x1 
Good bite and no split !

I can buy him for 700, he will cost 1100, give or take
Is he worth it? Lots of his babies are coloured


Let me know your thoughts,


I'll post pics of the young one soon, that's him at 2 months, he's older now


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The young kid is old pictures of the other buck I'm looking at I'll post his pedigree to soon


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This Is the 3 yr old bucks pedigree


His pics are also outdated! What's up with outdated pics lol, apprantely he bulked up alot, waiting to see them tmr


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love the big buck's length. Gorgeous coloring. :thumb: 

I have seen the black buck kid in person a couple times. He's really nice and was bred by a very good friend of mine. Those pictures don't do him justice, at least from when I saw him last. He was sold a couple months ago, so not sure what his condition is now. I used his full brother (pictured) on one of my does this year.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess your friend is the one who emailed me 
Telling me he's for sale lol, small world!
She said he sold him and kept his brother, she's going to find his number and get back to me,



Crossroads Boers said:


> I love the big buck's length. Gorgeous coloring. :thumb:
> 
> I have seen the black buck kid in person a couple times. He's really nice and was bred by a very good friend of mine. Those pictures don't do him justice, at least from when I saw him last. He was sold a couple months ago, so not sure what his condition is now. I used his full brother (pictured) on one of my does this year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the kid better then the mature buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't go wrong with either one, compared to the other buck you were thinking of prior.

I'd love to see more updated pics.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This is the younger kid
At 1 year old, he's on alfalfa and orchid grass 


I'm waiting new pics for the older one


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow he really changed. He was born on 3/16, so he is not yet 9 months... not a year. It looks like he has not been registered yet, but this is his brother. 


Events

Oct 15 - OMGP Fall Show 2 - FB Bucks 6-9 Months
Oct 15 - OMGP Fall Show 1 - FB Bucks 6-9 Months
Aug 15 - Clackamas County Fair Show 2 - FB Bucks 3-6 Months
Aug 15 - Clackamas County Fair - FB Bucks 3-6 Months
May 15 - Shoot for the Stars Show # 2 - FB Bucks 0-3 Months
May 15 - Shoot for the Stars Show # 2 - Jr Reserve Champion FB Buck
May 15 - Shoot for the Stars Boer Goat Show 1 - Jr Grand Champion FB Bucks
May 15 - Shoot for the Stars Boer Goat Show 1 - FB Bucks 0-3 Months
May 15 - Shoot for the Stars Boer Goat Show 1 - Reserve Champion FB Buck
ACEB RUBY'S SUPER NOVA (10512588)
FRIDAY CREEK COSMIC EVENT (10568543)
TC3 TWIN CEDARS HOCUS POCUS (10510560)
Sire: TOBOTON CREEK MONTAGE (10649479)
MAUL "ROLLING THUNDER" (10447750)
MAUL ACEB "KISS OF DESIRE" (10504049)
MAUL "PW'S TEXAS ROSE" (10275231)
Animal: AUB0 AUBRY & SONS JACK SPARROW (10685296)
DOWNEN P115 **ENNOBLED** 12/2008 (10161041)
******* BOER GOATS JACK FROST (10417696)
CAPRIOLE'S ******* SAMMIE (10343487)
Dam: RUN FRITA (10456218)
OUTBACK BOERS SCORPIOS STINGER **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10219708)
CRI COPPER CREEK VIOLET (10368188)
COPPER CREEK'S NINA (10305935)


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh wow then I don't know, the owner told me around a year lol, he must be wrong then, yes he's not registered yet 

I like his full brother alot, but I don't like him as much though, I kinda like the older guy, since he's proven and seen his kids, 
And apprantely he bulked alot also, so I'm still waiting for pics lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess it's not my luck to import a dapple 

The seller for the older one backed out, she said her daughter wants to keep him, sigh 

I'm on the hunt for another now


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Keep looking, I know you'll find one.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks I know I'll find one but not sure before my deadline


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That young one doesn't look as nice now but if you look at his pedigree and his twin brother you can see the potential and potential for offspring. Just things to keep in mind. Also if he just bred does he is not going to look as nice since he is so young. Just some food for thought.


----------

